# Thought



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Lucifer knows you by your name , but calls you by your sin

God knows you by your sin, but calls you by your name --


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Why don't people call God by his name, Jehovah. He wants you to know him. Most people call their close friends by there name, not by a title.b


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Question: "Is Jehovah the true name of God?"

Answer: In the Hebrew Scriptures, the name of God is recorded as YHWH. So, where did the name â€œJehovahâ€ come from? Ancient Hebrew did not use vowels in its written form. The vowels were pronounced in spoken Hebrew but were not recorded in written Hebrew. The appropriate vowel sounds of words were passed down orally. As a result, when ancient Hebrew is studied, scholars and linguists often do not know with absolute confidence how certain Hebrew words were pronounced.

This particularly becomes an issue when studying the Hebrew name of God, written in the Hebrew Scriptures as YHWH, also known as the tetragrammaton. Despite much study and debate, it is still not universally agreed upon how the Hebrew name for God YHWH was pronounced. Some prefer â€œYahwehâ€ (YAH-way); others prefer â€œYehowahâ€ or â€œYahuwehâ€; still others argue for â€œJehovah.â€

As you can see, virtually everything is up for debate. Should YHWH be pronounced with three syllables or two? Should the vowels be borrowed from Elohim or Adonai? Should the W be pronounced with more of a W sound or more of a V sound? It is not the purpose of this article to settle the debate. Rather, it is the purpose of this article to discuss the use of â€œJehovah.â€

The vast majority of Jewish and Christian biblical scholars and linguists do not believe â€œJehovahâ€ to be the proper pronunciation of YHWH. There was no true J sound in ancient Hebrew. Even the Hebrew letter vav, which is transliterated as the W in YHWH is said to have originally had a pronunciation closer to W than the V of Jehovah. Jehovah is essentially a Germanic pronunciation of the Latinized transliteration of the Hebrew YHWH. It is the letters of the tetragrammaton, Latinized into JHVH, with vowels inserted. â€œYahwehâ€ or â€œYehowahâ€ is far more likely to be the correct pronunciation.

The form Jehovah, though, is very commonly used. It is used in the King James Version of the Bible (Genesis 22:14; Exodus 6:3; 17:15; Judges 6:24; Psalm 83:18; Isaiah 12:2; 26:4). It is also used, and strenuously promoted by, the Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses. The Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses emphasize the use of Jehovah to the extent that any other name or title for God is viewed as borderline idolatry or outright heresy.

With all of that said, it is not crucial to the Christian faith for the proper pronunciation of YHWH to be known. Both the Old and New Testaments, inspired by God, use generic terms for â€œGodâ€ and â€œLord,â€ including El, Elohim, and Adonai (Hebrew); and Theos and Kurios (Greek). If the authors of Scripture, under the inspiration of the Holy Spirit, were allowed to use these terms, it is not wrong for us to refer to Him as â€œGodâ€ or â€œLord,â€ either.

In conclusion, it is highly unlikely that â€œJehovahâ€ is the correct pronunciation of YHWH. Further, it is far more important to know God through faith in Jesus Christ, than it is to know the correct pronunciation of His name in Hebrew


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jehovah is the accepted pronunciation of God's name in English. The use of generic terms or titles leads to much confusion about whom is being spoken of in the scriptures. The original manuscripts contained Gods personal name about 7000 times. It is a travesty and total disrespect to God that it has been removed.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

You obviously didn't read what I posted. It's a travesty that you are so deceived by the secret watchtower society cult. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> You obviously didn't read what I posted. It's a travesty that you are so deceived by the secret watchtower society cult.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


Why would I want to read the negative dribble you post? You post things you do not know anything about personally. You post things you have read or rumors you have heard of which 99% are not true. You think you know more than someone that has been part of the organization for more than 20 years. And you don't understand why I am not going to read those things. Really??? LOL


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

First of all, you don't know me. Secondly I post what I know, not something from a cult organization that brainwashes people 

Lastly, your reply above is evidence to all who read in this section that all you care about is 1). Arguing and 2) defending the JW organization more than defending the truth. How? Because you don't even read other people's post. You bury your head in the sand and say "lalalalalalala....I can't hear you.....everyone is wrong but my beloved cult." 

Do me a favor, do not reply to any of my comments again. You are deceived and a bad person. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You certainly do not know me at all, yet you call me a bad person. I have not attacked you or any of your friends in this forum, nor have I attacked your beliefs. But because my beliefs are different than yours, I am argumentative. You really need to go back and re-read your posts. Tortuga knows where the hate is coming from, and it is not from me.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I wasn't the one banned for 2 years. If we go back and reread, we will find the truth. Just leave me and my post along and keep your argumentative attitude to yourself. We all know where you stand and know you defend the JW cult organization at all cost. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My defense is for the truths of Gods Word.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Difference here*



shaggydog said:


> My defense is for the truths of Gods Word.


Your DEFENSE is for the WATCHTOWER CULT - and the changing of Gods Word -

If you ever QUOTE Hebrew/Greek/ English scripture what you say may be valid - until then you remain an acolyte of a CULT that is NOT Christianity !!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Your DEFENSE is for the WATCHTOWER CULT - and the changing of Gods Word -
> 
> If you ever QUOTE Hebrew/Greek/ English scripture what you say may be valid - until then you remain an acolyte of a CULT that is NOT Christianity !!!


You don't even know me. How can you possibly speak for me? Shows just how little you know. And you know absolutely othing about Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm bowing out. Food for the Soul was much better for the last two years up until about a month ago. It's not worth it anymore dealing with someone who is blinded, refuses to see the truth and only wants to argue and cause problems. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

